# New cycle for this fella



## dieseljimmy (Dec 2, 2015)

I forgot to fill in here.

So a little back filling It's go time once again
...
I wanted to put this in like 4 forums. But who am I kidding. I'm embarrassed to admit my thought process works like the pit but worse. So feel free to post your wife's new little black dress, preferably in the process of removal. I will be posting this on IMF so if you want a cleaner read with less gifs, douchbag comments and closet homosexual activities... you know where to go. 
Although you may not belive it... I do take some things very seriously. Weight training has always been one of those things. I read alot about new age spirtuality. And one common thing that you see as a Re occurring theme in many books.. is to find a way to be present right now. Not living with the regret of yesterday or the anxiety of tomorrow. The best way that I naturally have found that is be a little scared under the weights. That seems to be the easiest way for me to be right fucking here. It's my personal restart. It cleans the cache and starts me back to being closer to now.

246 naked, half shaved, after lhjo and bowel movement. 6'2. Been on 200-400 test cyp and 125-250 deca for last 10 weeks. Proviron run in there. A 10 day tren jump. my son is about to turn 3. When I learned about my son it was the last time I have been off 100 percent. In fact most of the cruise time had been 250 sust and 200 deca. So that really the base line. If I'm being honest... it's probably 65 percent of the time I'm on more then my base line. Often it just a little more test and something funky. Then again 2g blasts are not infrequent.

If you offend easy...hit the unsubsribe button. Then again I'm the first to cry at weddings and baby births. So if I'm lucky there will be pages that have will impress you, scare you, sicken you and inspire you on the same page.

Abuse-
if I don't land within a reasonable strike range of a stage worthy body... I'm done with the risk and damage of the excess. 500 mg of test, a little deca and a moderate dose of a hgh may be future. pump training and moderation in hormonal manipulation would be the smart man's call. I have done this a few times now... and honestly I have never gotten "there" I'm serious about this one. I want to get on stage once. Dead last I'm kuhl with as long as I look like I'm supposed to be there. I believe I have some outstanding growth and that has always been my mental excuse... not this time (I believe)





This was taken a week ago and is my starting pic. First thing am. Flat and inputted without heavys stage lights...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 2, 2015)

Oil- 
going for consistency. Will be blood testing both muscle factory and psl testosterones. Protocols will not be followed. But I will attempt test in comparable conditions. I'm going attempt to take the tests as far apart as possible. 

1-2 1500 mg eq
1-2 200 mg cyp
1-2 250 mg deca
1-2 30 mg/day superdrol 

3-16 750 mg eq-special cook
3-16 500 mg deca-psl
1-8 1000 mg test iso- mfl
9-16 1000 mg sust-psl

I had one very successful eq/deca cycles. Although most think the function of deca and eq share a similar function... to add a nitrogen retention bulking agent. There is a lot of really positive personal testimonials to the blend..i have never been a huge fan of eq. But things change and I'll give it another honest shot. If I'm having BP issues I'll lower eq 250 and test 250. I also have plenty to bump a little if need be

I also have some red star tren/prop that I will likely be used towards the end or even after the long esters have been dumped


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 2, 2015)

Orals- subject to change 
I really like to keep my oils flat and play with orals or pwo injectables. I really dig drugs that make you see red for a short time. 
Random weeks....15-30 mg halo tabs-psl PWO. 
1-2 wks 30 mg superdrol caps- special cook
4-10 wks 50-70mg tbol- Muscle factory 

PWO inject
?-? Going to give this Astra blend from redstar. Thinking towards the end
12-16 wks- dbol/superdrol/tne.

I took the halo today... if you like breathing fire you should get some. No doubt psl ep halo is gtg. I'm also thinking about getting some ep methyltest. I'm afraid I might molest someone tho. Not sure why no one has added viagra and halo together as a boner pill.

I may also toss two weeks of superdrol in here and there. It's a great substance... but I believe it's a hard and fast drug. 20-40 mg a week two maybe three weeks tops. The improvements stop after the first couple weeks and the lethargy just grows.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 2, 2015)

Hgh/ifg/death in a vial
1-4 wk ramp to 3/4/5/6iu ep eurotropin (total iu split in 2 doses... 1 first thing am, 2 early afternoon)
4 - ?? to undefiend wk 6/7 iu eurotropin
4-8 wk very soft insulin(5-8 iu pwo /5-8 miday)
11-14 wk ^^^same
4-16 wk as little t3 as possible (pp)
7-11 wk ifg des (pp) 100mcg bilateral pwo

I have already started this and an genuinely pumped about this ep hgh. I was having tingles in two fingers in the first week. It's always the left hand it's always super quick to show. I have been very wary of the hgh market in the last...well forever. I have had a few good runs with some IP decent junk, some bulk red tops, and some hygetropins. I never been scammed. I have never gotten tranny urine oil. But I have lost a few grand in shit Chinese shit over the years. This eurotropin is consisted in sodium chloride. I will be doing a proper protocol for gh serum levels. I know some say igf levels are a better marker. But I have always done gh serum tests... so as a personal reference to prior use that's where my sphere of understanding sits. This EP HGH from PSL is literally the most handsome box I have every got. I expected a labeled vial and a glossy box. But this is next level shit. 

Insulin is type r... legal in IL. I know there is better choices but I'm not going down a hard and heavy road here. 

All other reconstruction will be done with sodium chloride as well. Might toss in and little mt2 just for winter color. That would be in BAC due to the length of duration reconstituted


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 2, 2015)

Control 
1-8 wks adex 1 mg eod from psl
9-15 ws letro 1.25 ml e3d form psl

Will be doing a standard hormone panel with testosterone testing... so we should get a peak at the effectiveness of these two products as well. I expect these numbers not to be in the basement though as I have crashed e2 before and it's no fun. I would rather have e2 levels a little too high then low. I also think most lean too hard on ai's

PCT-
Lolz 

Food-
I'm 80 percent. When you have been doing this for long enough your palate changes. By natural desire I eat pretty clean. I coom every night and carry also s cooler. I'm not logging food because it's fucking hard. I need to get better in binge eating. I don't eat pizza often...but when I do it's the whole thing. (As an example)

Training
I will log this. I'm stronger then I am big. It bothers me. I have gone to also a more DC style of training. Very fast paced. I work 3 or 4 muscle sets in a session. But never 30 sets a muscle set anymore in one work out. In effect I end up hitting each set more times instances a week but probably do the same amount of sets. Lots of super sets... not compounding sets...

Bad habits-
Drug use is most found in xanax and pot don't drink much. No pain meds or opiates. An occasional speed/ampethamines burst and mdma roll is rarely rejected

Rest-
I try to take a week off every 8 weeks but it usually ends up being once in the dead center of the burst.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 2, 2015)

Strengths 
I lift hard and eat well 80 percent all year round. I'm going into this in fair condition. This is a bloodstream thing... I'm a little fucking type A and a horrible multitasker. I the gym to be the only time i can filter out all the exterior mind noise and focus on one thing. A great workout leaves me with an odd zen like meditative state feel. The feeling when you get in your car and the ensuing smirk about kicking your own ass...is like a reset button for my mental condition. And even if, on set number one, you know your not having anything close to that experience...there is always some milf in spandex I will flirt with. So I'm going. 
I have never had any serious injury. I have had several muscular injuries to my hamstrings. It is a real dead lift c.oncern for me. And i have some finger ligament issues. But i use too crutches in the gym and I have no real lingering pains or movements i avoid. Must have some durable connective tissue.
Weaknesses-
no matter now I try and what I do... around wk 8-10 my desire to consume fades. It's water too. It becomes unpleasant to get the cals. I end up drinking alot more cals. It's just the caveman hungry in gone. Prepcooking become a extention of the displeasure...ghrp6 works for consumption...but can give me the runs and bubble guts if used for more then a few days in a role.
Some days I can't keep the mind clutter out of the gym. But I can turn up the volume and chew my gum a little harder and try to drown it out. And I really like women it can be a significant distraction.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 2, 2015)

Sun 11/ 15

Legs
Squats
3 work ups
315 x12 for 2. Back pumped like a mfker
4 plate hack squats 4x25
135 x2o front squats.
Guns
135 x 10 4 sets barbell curl
Super with
135 x12 4 sets french press

65 x 20 2 sets black rope curls... flex focus
Super with
65 x 20 black rope extentions... flex focus 

Ab rollers


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 2, 2015)

Monday 11/16
Chest
Decline press 
3 work up sets
315 x 12 
365 x 8

135 century set decline. Stopped at 48... four breaths 77...five breaths. Actually stopped at 98. 

Dips
3 sets bw to fail... mid/late 20s
Super with
Push ups to fail

180 x 15 6 sets Low cable row. Lingered to talk with 6ft ex volley ball player with maybe b cups. But legs that were like 12 miles longs... Mmm

75 x 12 4 sets Low db rows. I do these underhanded so my palm's are always looking at the mirror. And I really crank that fucker back 

25 mg halo pwo today. Really really great stuff


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 2, 2015)

11-17 
Rear delt cable flys 3 sets warms
Pull up 3 sets warms
255 x 12 3 sets seated smith press over head 
Db lat raises 
Monster set 20 x10, 5 breath, 30 x10, 5 breath, 40 x10,5 breath, 20 x 10 fail
45 pound bus drivers 3 sets to fail
High black rope pulls 3 sets to fail
Push ups 2 sets raise leg to fail 

5-7 min of milf flirting. Legit 7.5. Body is like a 8..which is good and tight, but small boobs. and face is like 6.5. 7 when smiling. But man she lifts. She takes it to hell and something about her makes me want to like lick the sweat off her muscular cleavage. Here's the kicker....she the aggressor. Which I'm oddly uncomfortable with. Yet somehow I play along.

Upped the growth to 4 ius split. I passed out on my chair last night and woke up with totally dead legs. I'm confident I'm this ep hgh and purchased my insulin today. Going to set up the growth and iso test for around the thanksgiving. Maybe in should go the day after thanksgiving.... my cholesterol will be record setting!

11-18 off


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 2, 2015)

11/19 

Squats
Warms (which is honestly to stretch my shoulder out more then anything
225 x 20
275 x15
315 x14
335 x12
335x 11
315 x12
315 x 11
225 x 12...rack it but didnt got out from under it...10 sec rest... x5.... same x3

Calf raise seated 4 plates x 20... 6 sets

135 century squat. Racked it 4 maybe 5 times and considered puking

Overhead EZ curl tRI ext. 115 x15
Superset (x3)with
EZ curl bicep curl 115 x 12 (focus on peak)


Hammer curls 55 x14
Super set (x3) with
Single overhead db ext 40 x 12

Hanging leg raises.

15 mg addy up the snickler pwo.

Tip of the day... trader Joe's has a peanut butter thats 2.39. It's super oily and mixes really well in choc protien shakes. No clumps


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 2, 2015)

11/20

Flat bb press 
Warms
315 x 12
315 x 14
315 x 12

Db incline press
100 x 12
130 x 12
85 x 20

Low db rows 75 x 14 
Superset ( x3) with
Push ups to fail

Pull ups 3 sets to fail (low teens)

20 min stairmaster 

Every time I deep clean my bathroom...I decide to manscape the next day. I really wish that it would occur to me to manscape pre cleaning. It's brutal the hairs are so much move evident on clean surfaces


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 2, 2015)

Recap of a abuse
Week 1 2.5 iu eurotropin ed, 900 mg eq, 200 wp cyp, 250 mfl deca, 20-30 mg ed superdrol
Week 2 3-3.5 iu eurotropin ed, 900 mg eq, 200 wp cyp, 250 mfl deca, 20-30 mg ed superdrol
Week 3 3.5-4 iu eurotropin ed, 900 mg eq, 900 mg mfl iso, 500 mg psl deca, 25 mg psl halo pwo occassionally.

Pretty good week. Superdrol was good soft kick. I got out before it showed any marginal sides. that drug is so wild on how quickly it fills you in. 

Going to try and sneak in for a blood test. But I don't want to test right after the thanksgiving. My blood work would not be a true reflection of most given time periods. Im pretty sure the eurotropin is going to test well. Every time I move the dose the numbness in fingers and what almost feelz like a restless leg feeling pick up... real thought...if its not good,I'm scared I'm diabetic 

I'm scaling back eq next week. And I'm going to start riding the plan of 900 iso, 600 eq, 500 deca for a few weeks while getting the eurotropin to 6 iu and taking halo as a prework on more then an occasion. I have the insulin and I'm kinda pussing out. But I'm sure I will change my mind and start putting some very moderate doses in. But not right yet.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 2, 2015)

11/21
woke up super tight. with a massive headache. two coffees, half an addy, and like 8 orange flavored baby asprins later. I felt much better. so I ingested 25 mg halo, 2.5 ius of eurotropin and off I went
then when I got to the gym I was really stiff and achy. I thought maybe I was coming down with some cold. I felt good enough to be at the gym but not go nuts.

which ended up being a really good workout. I didnt log it I just did the odds and ends.
I did some rear delts, some calves, some abs... then I did the body weight trio of push ups, pull ups and dips. I walked with a pretty mean full body pump. 

then I did donuts in snow with my 3 year old in the truck. donuts never get old.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 3, 2015)

11/23

db seated shoulder press. 
warms
75 x 15
95 x 14
115 x 9
long rest... then 115 x8, straight to 95 x8, straight to 75 x8

bus drivers... all the way up 
45 x12 
compound set (x3 sets)
black rope upright cable rows. 

db lat raise
25 x15 3 sets

sissy squats
bw to fail
super set (x 6 sets)with 
hamstring curls
115 x 20

few sets of dips leaning as far forward as I could

rope crunches


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 3, 2015)

11/24
deadlift day
warms- I always toss those 10 pound bumpers so I can warm with no weight...and I just leave em, so my numbers look goofy. no belts, straps or wraps.

155 x20
245 x15
245 x10
335 x12
335 x10
425 x10
425 x8
335 x8
245 x8

db shrugs... 
50 x 20
70 x 20
90 x15
110 x 15
130 x8(hand fail)
130 x6 (hand fail)
70 x15

pull ups
3 sets to fail... hands/forearms were torched I dont think I made it to ten once

15 min on the elliptical to loosen up the back


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 3, 2015)

11/26
249 pounds
Got early and got rolling... over load coffee and halo.
I was pLanning on squats. Bit apearantly in wasn't the only ones. All the fucking lifters were out tho. It was kinda cool really. 

Bench
Warms
225 x25
275 x20
315 x 15
365 x8
365 x6... odd set. Just totally ran out if gas at 6.
225 x30
135 x100. 3 racks

Pull ups 
Bw (250) x 15 ... 4 sets

Incline bd press
75 x20
95 x15
115 x12
130 x9
Fast return
95 x8, 75 x8,55 x8,35 x8

High cable row underhand
200x 14... 3 sets

Dips 
BW X 15...2 sets
Super with
EZ curl barbell curls
115 x12... 2 sets

Ate like a champ. Not impressed with my 3 year old. This might not be natural to him!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 3, 2015)

Recap of a abuse
Week 1 2.5 iu eurotropin ed, 900 mg eq, 200 wp cyp, 250 mfl deca, 20-30 mg ed superdrol
Week 2 3-3.5 iu eurotropin ed, 900 mg eq, 200 wp cyp, 250 mfl deca, 20-30 mg ed superdrol
Week 3 3.5-4 iu eurotropin ed, 900 mg eq, 900 mg mfl iso, 500 mg psl deca, 25 mg psl halo pwo occassionally.
Week 4 4.5-5 iu eurotropin ed, 1200 mg eq, 900 mg mfl iso, 500 mg psl deca, 25 mg psl halo pwo occassionally.

Overdosed the eq this week. Lost the math. I lived! IIA almost of of slin pins. So I moved from twice a day injects to 1 5iu morning pin. I am usually in the gym fairly early am. And I have been pumped to discomfort after a larger single dose preworkout. 

I'm not in the tbol as I expected. I was planning on a 4-6 week tbol drive. Buttt. I might try this Astrafuel from redstar for a month.5 crank. I also am going to add slin in this week. I have been doing a bunch of looking on slin frequency in would like to do as little as possible while still being effective. I'm leaning towards a 10 unit kick prework only. No daily morNing use. No 30 unit days. Just one significant pop a few times a week. 
Then move my hgh to a 5iu once a day non workout days and 3.5 first thing am. And 3.5 post workout
Halo is a great prework...duh. also makes me want to violate every woman in the gym. And some men

Feel like to the eq I'd picking up a little. Very hungry all the time. I have never eaten so many over easy eggs in my life.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 3, 2015)

11/27
Squats
Warms
225 x20
225 x20
275 x15
275 x15
315 x12
315 x14
Back pumped

Leg extentions
160 x 20...
Super set 4 sets
Sissy squats 
Bw x 15

Seated calf raises
3 plates x25
4 plates x20
4 plates x15
3 plates x20
Standing on the back of the machine bw lifts x 100

Seated db hammer curls 55 x10
super set (x3)
Seated overhead extention
75 x20


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 3, 2015)

11/29
Warms
Pull ups 
Bw with 30 pound chain x12

Low db row
Warms
85 x10
105 x10
125 x8
55 x 12...2 sets

Raised fpot push ups
Bw x50

Dips
Dw x15

Concentration curls
40x 8 ( theses sucked)

Cable crunches


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 3, 2015)

11/30

I was so pumped after doing warms. I decided to flirt with my new gym girlfriend whilst cardio. 
And like a total homo...I streached for like half and hour. Digging this hgh. Going to get bloods done this week. Do gh serum this time and ifg tests in a few months after that


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 3, 2015)

Great log


----------



## Intense (Dec 3, 2015)

What a hunk


----------



## malk (Dec 6, 2015)

log of all logs.....get some fvckin pics up of gym girlfriend.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 13, 2015)

malk said:


> log of all logs.....get some fvckin pics up of gym girlfriend.



I'll work on creeping one!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 13, 2015)

12/3
Warms
Dead lift
225 x12
315 x 12
Was having grip issue 
315 x 12
405 ? 6 grip fail
405 x 6 grip fail at 4 drop picked two more
Dips
BW with 30 pound chain x15 three sets
Bent db row
75 x10
100 x10
125 x10

Rear delt flys db
20 x 15
Compound set (x4) 
Reverse cable flies 
30 x12

Ab rollers
20 min step mill


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 13, 2015)

12/5
Warms
Incline 
225 x12
315 x8
315 x8

Db flat 
100 x15
120 x12
140 x10

Pull up
Bw x12 4 sets

Db pull over
75 x 15 5 sets

Low cable rows
170 x 12 4 sets

Cable crossovers
50 x12 drop 40 x12 drop 30 x10 drop 20 x8

Dips few bw sets

Single db extention
40 x 12 
Super set x4
Seated db curlz 
40 x12


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 13, 2015)

Recap of abuse
Week 1 2.5 iu eurotropin ed, 900 mg eq, 200 wp cyp, 250 mfl deca, 20-30 mg ed superdrol
Week 2 3-3.5 iu eurotropin ed, 900 mg eq, 200 wp cyp, 250 mfl deca, 20-30 mg ed superdrol
Week 3 3.5-4 iu eurotropin ed, 900 mg eq, 900 mg mfl iso, 500 mg psl deca, 25 mg psl halo pwo occassionally.
Week 4 4.5-5 iu eurotropin ed, 1200 mg eq, 900 mg mfl iso, 500 mg psl deca, 25 mg psl halo pwo occassionally.
Week 5 5 iu of eurotropin ed, 900 mg eq, 900 mg mfl iso, 500 mg deca, 30mg superdrol ed

Feeling the eq kick a little this week. Very very hungry. Waking at 2 am.pretty much every morning starving.

Ran out of slin pins..ordered the wrong rigs. So I went 5iu one am injection IM of eurotropin. Immediately noticed increased water retention and some over pumping issues at the gym.
Cals and water is went up big and naturally this week. Shirts are starting to feel tight again. Density is starting to pick up.
Got blood pulled on friday for test (mfl) estro (psl) and hgh(psl) the hgh I followed heavys protocol. Test nope. I took it as a matter of how I operate not to fit a set protocol. It's should be mentioned I'm taking a nandrolone so the estro test my be funky. 

Was going to add slin this week 10 iu preworkout bit got the wrong pins and didn't feel like experimenting with IM slin pins. So instead I tossed in the superdrol. Just two weeks as a pick me up. 
I also added 25 mcg of t3 this week.

Lots of nrbs this week. Flirting is being a little less.innocent. my buddy has a 15 year old girl that I haven't seen in a year. She really blossomed this year and looks like a 19 model. There is a very deliberate effort not to look at her at all.

Ate 4 18 packs of eggs this week. All over easy. I can't get enough. I'm considering going down and making three more right now. But goddammit my gas on brutal. And as a helpful hint. Wash all eggs off your dishes before you pit them in the dishwasher. Shit gives the dishwasher a wet dog smell when the eggs get in the filter.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 13, 2015)

12/7
Warms

Squat
225 x20
225 x20
315 x14
315 x13
365 x8 
365 x9

Front squat 
135 x 25....4 sets

Sissy squat 
Bw x 15

Seated calf raises 
4 plates x 15... 4 sets

Leg extentions 
165 x14...2 sets

Bw dips/super/bw pull up x 4 sets


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 13, 2015)

12/9
Warms

Db shoulder press( in clean curl these up)
75 x15
100 x15
125 x8 (had a rough launch)
100 x10
75 x10

Shrugs db seated
120 x10....4 sets. Long hold

Rope curl upright rows 150x12
Super set with (x4)
Bus drivers 45 x15

Hamstring extention
120 x 15....x 5 sets

Cable cruches


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 13, 2015)

12/10

Totally flat. I was out of town for the late morning and evening the day before. I didn't eat or drink right and couldn't get a pump when I was warming up.

I did some rear delts and calves
20 min of stairmaster next to my gym wife. Im trying to he kuhl with her but I pretty sure I'm going to press for some nudes.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 13, 2015)

Recap of abuse
Week 1 2.5 iu eurotropin ed, 900 mg eq, 200 wp cyp, 250 mfl deca, 20-30 mg ed superdrol
Week 2 3-3.5 iu eurotropin ed, 900 mg eq, 200 wp cyp, 250 mfl deca, 20-30 mg ed superdrol
Week 3 3.5-4 iu eurotropin ed, 900 mg eq, 900 mg mfl iso, 500 mg psl deca, 25 mg psl halo pwo occassionally.
Week 4 4.5-5 iu eurotropin ed, 1200 mg eq, 900 mg mfl iso, 500 mg psl deca, 25 mg psl halo pwo occassionally.
Week 5 5 iu of eurotropin ed, 900 mg eq, 900 mg mfl iso, 500 mg deca, 30mg superdrol ed
Week 6 5 iu of eurotropin ed, 900 mg eq, 900 mg mfl iso, psl 500 mg deca, 30mg superdrol ed
Bloods done






All things considered I'm good with these bloods. Mfl iso is gtg, psl adex standing up to a beating. Psl eurotropin tested lower then i would expect based on sides I have gotten. Gf serum tests are rough. I can assure that eurotopin is legit... i will get an igf test in the near future 

In got super flat after one day of poor eating and water. It's amazing how much one day goes sideways.

Water retention is way up. Can't get my wedding ring or watch on. 2xl are tight. I'm getting comment from those who I talk with. 

This next week I'm going to toss the halo and add the insulin in pwo. I'm going to do this for a few weeks then dump the insulin and add BSR tren/prop mix

I also added coconut milk and bcaa to my pineapple/egg white preworkout drink. (Getting ready for insulin add)

Everything felt really heavy this week. Grip was challenging. I felt so pumped up this week I almost couldn't get a pump in the gym


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 4, 2016)

12-12
253 pounds
Deads. Having major water in hands issues. Rings and watches are not coming off easy. Why is a stuck on ring so scary? Anyways I expexted grip issues. So I stayed on the lighter side 
Warms
225 x15
315 x15
315 x12
225 x15

Ham curls
180 x 12...5 sets.

Sitting calf raise 
Up to 5 plates for 20. Right calf got tweaky. At the end. Cut it short

Skull crushers (motion warm)

115 x15 
Superset x3 (immediately)
With EZ curl 115

15 min stationary bike to loosen up the calve. And to watch a magificent ass bounce on an elliptical...hmmm. god damn thongs


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 4, 2016)

12-14
Warms 
Pull ups Bw to fail 
Superset (x5)
Push ups Bw to fail

Low db row... very neurotic ally done.
I grab the bar low towards my hip facing db side. Underhand grip from bottom to top. 
75 x15
95 x12
115 x10
130 x 8
And rundown stairs....
90x10
60 x10
30 x10

Vbar high cable rows
120 x12... squeeze! 3 sets

Barbell curls 
135 x12 3 sets...

This was too much underhand movement for one day... awful bicep tendinitis until 12-20


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 4, 2016)

12-15
Rushed for time today
But had a good workout. I kinda thrive under the clock
Warms 
Smith press seated military
205 x12
255 x12
255 x10
205 x12
Strip 135 to fail

Giant set X2
45 pound bus drivers 
75 rope pull ups
40 standing lat raise (Lil body english)

Db shrugs (high and hold)
90 x10 4 sets fast

Neutral grip machine should press
50 x 25

No monkey business today


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 4, 2016)

12-18
30 mg Halo preworkout... fuck yeah
Warms 
Decline barbell
225 x10
315 x15
365 x4...racked it early...saving
405 x6
Drop set
315 x 14
Drop set 
225 x 17
Drop set 
135 x 13.
It was a set to remember! My spot looked at me like wtf. I got up and all the mexican fellas where ackwardly gazing at me.
Incline bd press.
130 x 12
110 x 12
90 x 12

Dips BW to fail x 2 sets

Cable crosses. Light weight flexing hard x5 sets

V bar tRI extentions 
120 x 14. Just working bottom range x 3 sets

Push ups to fail twice.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 4, 2016)

Recap of abuse
Week 1 2.5 iu eurotropin ed, 900 mg eq, 200 wp cyp, 250 mfl deca, 20-30 mg ed superdrol
Week 2 3-3.5 iu eurotropin ed, 900 mg eq, 200 wp cyp, 250 mfl deca, 20-30 mg ed superdrol
Week 3 3.5-4 iu eurotropin ed, 900 mg eq, 900 mg mfl iso, 500 mg psl deca, 25 mg psl halo pwo occassionally.
Week 4 4.5-5 iu eurotropin ed, 1200 mg eq, 900 mg mfl iso, 500 mg psl deca, 25 mg psl halo pwo occassionally.
Week 5 5 iu of eurotropin ed, 900 mg eq, 900 mg mfl iso, 500 mg deca, 30mg superdrol ed
Week 6 5 iu of eurotropin ed, 900 mg eq, 900 mg mfl iso, psl 500 mg deca, 30mg superdrol ed
Week 7 6iu of eurotropin training days. 3 iu non training 10 iu insulin r preworkout only, 900 mg eq, 900 mg mfl iso, psl 750 mg deca, 20-30 mg Halo preworkout 

Strange week.
Got caught by a few nagging pains in my calves and biceps. Laying off underhand and pull ups for a few weeks.
Insulin caused big pumps. Although it takes a while into the workout to feel it. 10 ius prework and im monitoring and im not seeing the blood sugar swings im used to. I'm not going to go much bigger with it and hang only for a few weeks. I'm really starting to see the depth from chest to back. Naturally my tris and traps are picking up as they usually do.

And I figured out what time for the gym is optimal. There's a cardio class that all the milfs hit. A few hang out and lift after. Each one of them is good/fine. But alone meh. Total cheerleader effect. I don't care I'm flirting for my own damn ego.

Also this week I have been listening to a ton of PED radio on project bodybuilding. (With s2h) I'm really digging that show and if I got a car ride... I'm listening to it. I recommend it strongly and have picked up a few tricks


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 4, 2016)

12-19

Squats with one of the hardcore milf. She asked if I would watch and critique.
She's maybe 120s. 5"5 not big. But hard and strong. 
And she squats wonderfully
Warms
135 x 15
135 x 15
225 x 15
225 x 15
315 x 15
315 x 15

Sissy squats (i had to show her something new
Bw x 15.. 5 sets

Barbell lunges (something i would never do but... when in Rome
135 back and forth x 3... (shit tough though)

Stiff leg deads (again her idea...I'll play)
135 x 15. (She did as much as me... Mmm hamstrings)

Ab rollers which when sweaty by yourself...np. when your passing the roller to a woman you would like to see naked... not as kuhl.

Got her number she wants to do it again next week... confirmed the married with kid status...I'm telling myself to be cool. She texted me about gycemic idea of basmati rice, obtaining hgh and a good sports massage. I may have indicated i have a massage table and some moderate skills. God damn gyms!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 4, 2016)

12-20
Odds and ends
Skull crushers 115x15... 3 sets
Dips BW to fail x3
Hammer curls 70x12... 3 set
Barbell curls 135 x 12...3 sets
Calve raise...10 sets
Rear delt flys 20 x 15... 3 sets
Shrugs 225 x 20...5 sets hang long
Ab roller

- - - Updated - - -

12-21 to 12-25 
Off


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 4, 2016)

12-26
Warms
Machine press(belt machine)
160 x 15
200 x15
250 x15


Db arnold press
Warms for different motion
70 x 12
80 x 12
90 x 12
100 x 10


Black rope high pulls
180 x12... 5 sets


Upright rows
135 x 12...3 sets
(This movement always bothers my wrist)


Rear delt flys
15 x 20...5 sets


Side lat raises
30 x 12...5 sets


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 4, 2016)

Recap of abuse
Week 1 2.5 iu eurotropin ed, 900 mg eq, 200 wp cyp, 250 mfl deca, 20-30 mg ed superdrol
Week 2 3-3.5 iu eurotropin ed, 900 mg eq, 200 wp cyp, 250 mfl deca, 20-30 mg ed superdrol
Week 3 3.5-4 iu eurotropin ed, 900 mg eq, 900 mg mfl iso, 500 mg psl deca, 25 mg psl halo pwo occassionally.
Week 4 4.5-5 iu eurotropin ed, 1200 mg eq, 900 mg mfl iso, 500 mg psl deca, 25 mg psl halo pwo occassionally.
Week 5 5 iu of eurotropin ed, 900 mg eq, 900 mg mfl iso, 500 mg deca, 30mg superdrol ed
Week 6 5 iu of eurotropin ed, 900 mg eq, 900 mg mfl iso, psl 500 mg deca, 30mg superdrol ed
Week 7 6iu of eurotropin training days. 3 iu non training 10 iu insulin r preworkout only, 900 mg eq, 900 mg mfl iso, psl 750 mg deca, 20-30 mg Halo preworkout.
Week 8 6iu of eurotropin training days. 3 iu non training 15 iu insulin r preworkout only, 1000 mg eq, 900 mg mfl iso, psl 750 mg deca, 20-30 mg Halo preworkout 

Took most of the week off. Ate like a fucking animal. Mostly uncontol. But not totally. Prime rib and eggs Benedict where abused.
I was also home alot this week. My family is over eggs. I'm not... I ate 48 fucking eggs and 6 packs of precooked bacon(wheat bread/hot sauce) throughout from 21-24th (am)Let's call a spade a spade. I had brutal gas and smelt

Good week to take off. I was having some tendinitis in the right bicep. My right calve is a little tweaky. 

264 on sat. And looked bloated


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 4, 2016)

12-27
Warms
Strong af (halo ftw)
Bench
135
225
315
365 x10
405 x6

365 x8
Drop 
315 x 10
Drop 
225 x 10
Drop
135 x 10

Dips
BW to fail x 4 sets

Db flys
30 x10
50 x10
70 x10
30 x15

Push ups to fail x 2 sets


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 4, 2016)

12-28
legs arms
warms

leg press
6 plates x25
8 plates x20
10 plates x12
8 plates x18
6 plates x20
6 plates x20

leg ext
120 x20... 5 sets
supeset
leg curls 
180 x20... 5 sets

sitting calve raises
3 plates x30
4 plates x20
5 plates x10
3 plates x25.. 2 sets

sissy squats bw to fail... 2 set

french press
115 x15
superset x 3
hammer curls 
45 x15

single over head tri extention
30 x10
superset x3
concentration curls
30 x10


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 4, 2016)

12-29
shoulders
warms

neutral grip machine press
100 x 12 ... 3 sets
smith seated overhead press
205 x 15... 3 set
front raises DB
25 x15 per arm... 3 sets
shrugs
315 x10 long hang...5 sets
rear delt cable fly
20 x 15... 5 sets

ab wheels


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 4, 2016)

1-1
chest 
warms

315 x18
365 x 10
405 x7
315 x12
drop
225 x12
drop
135 x 12
drop
45 x12

dips
bw x20 ...5 sets

cable flys
30 x 15... 5 sets
compounds with
push ups bw to fail... 5 sets

t bar tri ext.
190 x12
drop 
140 x 12
drop 
90 x12 
drop
40 x12 
drop

cardio... why? milfs everywhere


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 4, 2016)

Recap of abuse
Week 1 2.5 iu eurotropin ed, 900 mg eq, 200 wp cyp, 250 mfl deca, 20-30 mg ed superdrol
Week 2 3-3.5 iu eurotropin ed, 900 mg eq, 200 wp cyp, 250 mfl deca, 20-30 mg ed superdrol
Week 3 3.5-4 iu eurotropin ed, 900 mg eq, 900 mg mfl iso, 500 mg psl deca, 25 mg psl halo pwo occassionally.
Week 4 4.5-5 iu eurotropin ed, 1200 mg eq, 900 mg mfl iso, 500 mg psl deca, 25 mg psl halo pwo occassionally.
Week 5 5 iu of eurotropin ed, 900 mg eq, 900 mg mfl iso, 500 mg deca, 30mg superdrol ed
Week 6 5 iu of eurotropin ed, 900 mg eq, 900 mg mfl iso, psl 500 mg deca, 30mg superdrol ed
Week 7 6iu of eurotropin training days. 3 iu non training 10 iu insulin r preworkout only, 900 mg eq, 900 mg mfl iso, psl 750 mg deca, 20-30 mg Halo preworkout.
Week 8 6iu of eurotropin training days. 3 iu non training 15 iu insulin r preworkout only, 1000 mg eq, 900 mg mfl iso, psl 750 mg deca, 20-30 mg Halo preworkout 
Week 9 6iu of eurotropin training days. 3 iu non training 15 iu insulin r preworkout only, 1000 mg eq, 900 mg mfl iso, psl 750 mg deca, 20-30 mg Halo preworkout 

261 and lost some water already

some of the nagging annoyances still linger. but feel a lot better

Im sleeping like shit...every night Im waking up with my arms asleep, several times. I can only sleep in one spot. I have tried to adjust... but still I wake in the same spot with dead arms. and FYI " the stranger" is not fun and doesn't work.


----------



## Montego (Jan 4, 2016)

Abuuuuuse


----------



## bubble789 (Jan 4, 2016)

good job! keep it up..!


----------

